# Nitrous and WAI



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

i have an 86 GTi 8 valve with the cis-e fuel system and currently running a 60 shot wet system....Im going to be bumping it up to a 100 shot soon and was looking into the water alcohol injection.......Is the WAI system going to benefit me in any way with the nitrous? As ive been reading it helps reduce knocking so u can run a more advanced timing and lower octane..also keeps motor nice and clean. Is this feasible with the n2o or only on boost??? I have my n2o hooked up to my WOT switch, does the WAI work the same way as i have no maf sensor or is their another way?? Im also a DIY guy and have much of the parts to make this WAI kit already except for the nozzle. I have a local place that sells nozzles but how do i know what size to get as i dont wana flood my motor and hydro lock it as i just did this with to much fuel from the n2o
So in short is this worth the effort or a waste of time and money if running n2o??
Forgot to add this car is for 1/4 mile track only very rarely gets driven on the street...


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 6:21 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Nitrous and WAI (TheMajic86GTI)*

Hmmmmm seems like a ghost town in here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

devils own ships their alcohol injection kits with a #3 and #7 nozzle and they say to start with the smaller and work your way up so i would say start with a #3 and go from their thats my thought


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

How do u know at what nozzle size to stop at?????


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If your car starts bogging down at all then you have gone to far. Thats all i really have on the subject hope that helps


----------

